# New server motherboard



## evarie (Jun 28, 2011)

There are so many motherboards that I cannot choose very well. What is a good enough motherboard for a great server-box: a RAID6 system and a Gigabit network interface. It is for storage data with sftp and Apache httpd.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 28, 2011)

This one seems to be great choice for your needs:
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/ATOM/ICH9/X7SPA-HF-D525.cfm

It has 2 Atom cores (4 threads) with 6 SATA ports, it's fast enough for sftp/httpd and consumes small amounts of power.


----------



## evarie (Jun 29, 2011)

I am a Linux/FreeBSD fan. This is the problem of that mainboard:


```
Number 5

    6x SATA (3.0Gbps) Ports
     RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 (Windows Only)
```

Is it cool that price â‚¬ 187,90?


----------



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2011)

evarie said:
			
		

> This is the problem of that mainboard:
> 
> Number 5
> 
> ...



What problem?

ZFS takes RAW disks to create pools, so you do not need any other mostly cheap and unreliable solutions.



			
				evarie said:
			
		

> Is it cool that price â‚¬ 187,90


That is a price for well tested and crafted Supermicro boards.


----------

